# Support Group??



## Rebfancy (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone know of any online support groups that meet online daily or once a week or something like that? I was told that it would be really helpful, but haven't been able to find any. I know there's a chat room here, but I mean like a counceling type support group.


----------



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

I think theres one you can do over the phone not sure where I seen it though, Ill try to find it.


----------



## RaveOn (Feb 5, 2006)

r0ck0ut said:


> I think theres one you can do over the phone not sure where I seen it though, Ill try to find it.


Rockout,

I am not sure if this the same one but 'Social Phobics Anonymous' page has a group phone support. I never tried it but it sounds interesting.

Here is the link:

http://www.geocities.com/seanphilib/spaleftframe.html


----------



## Rebfancy (Jul 10, 2005)

I just checked that out and I may give it a try. But, I'm not even comfortable with talking on the phone. I know it says you can just listen, but I think it would be alot more helpful by actually participating in the conversation. So, that's why I was looking for an online one, at least until I can work up to talking on the phone. 
Anyone know of any online ones that meet in a chat room or something? If not, would anyone be interested in meeting in a chat room for a counceling type support chat to help each other?


----------



## ball99 (Mar 2, 2006)

I did The Social Phobics anonymous last night for the first time and thought it was helpful and not at all stressful...give it a try


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I called that number and it was helpful.. You do not have to talk and you learn a lot from just listnening. Check it out!!!! :b


----------

